# Axolotl-Best foods!



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi all, we have had our axie for about three months, seems to be doing well, grown a bit since we have had him, very lively eats well etc.. just wondered about new foods i could try him on? he loves earthworms, and he has frozen daphnia cubes and frozen bloodworm, can we feed him trout pellets or any other pellets? would be interested to know what others' axies like! hayley xx :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine have amphibian pellets from Pollywog,the occasional prawn,earth worms and male crickets


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks, i'll try him with some crickets then, what about salmon pellets too? do you mean fresh or frozen prawns?? hayley xx


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

defrosted prawns,but the odd one every few weeks,not sure about salmon pellets


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Ours has frozen bloodworms, daphnia and brine shrimp as a staple, then earthworms, crickets, tetra turtle food, and sliced beef heart occasionally for variety. We are currently trying to source salmon pellets and a consistent supply of earthworms, but failing really miserably. :lol:


----------



## pyroloxley (Jul 29, 2010)

*food for axolotls*

Ours do really well on sturgeon pellets, prawns, bloodworm,and eat like pigs.


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for that, not sure if ours has taken to the trout pellets yet may have to get used to them a bit first, i read about salmon pellets, so will try and get those, yes ours is loving the earthworms, but i cant dig them up quick enough and my garden will be bare soon at the rate he eats them!! also are the black crickets better for them than brown ones? anyone know of a live food website that sells earthworms per tub etc.? ive been looking but have yet to find one! hayley x


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

mine have a mixture of earthworms (much cheaper in fishing tackle shops than anywhere else!), bloodworms, axolotl pellets (very occasionally) and any locusts or crickets that i find dead about the place!

i also use worms out of our wormery...free and i know they've only eaten organic stuff from my kitchen


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

xenopus pellets from blades bio

i think theyre similar to pollywogs


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks, I didnt realise you could get earth worms from fishing tackle shops, just maggots etc.. but I could do with some on constant supply as bob loves them!! thanks all  xx


----------

